# Transportation of Infants & Children



## rescuecpt (Jul 12, 2004)

*What equipment (if any) does your agency use to transport infants and children?*

Technically, the rule around here is children and infants are to be transported in car seats or on backboards.  Occasionally (when medically and mentally prudent) we will allow the child to be strapped into the stretcher with their parent - but technically this is a no-no... sometimes it is very hard to separate a sick child from its parents and a judgement call has to be made.

We have pediatric longboards, a ped's immobilization kit (kind of like a full body KED), and we will soon have two inflatable child seats (we currently keep one standard plastic one at the firehouse and have fire police bring it to us if we need it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

Never really thought about it.  We usually put them on the cot, or seatbelt them into the bench seat.

I like the idea of the inflatable child seats, and we may have to look into them.  Can you send me the information on where your department got yours?


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 12, 2004)

We ordered ours out of Galls catalogue, but I couldn't find it on Galls.com.  The links below show the product.  It costs approximately $250, but I think it's worth it since it is so easy to store and can definitely help out - especially something like an MVA with minimal damage and small kids who need to be transported.

Life-Assist:
http://www.life-assist.com/carseat/tealseat.html

Med-Worldwide:
http://www.med-worldwide.com/responder-pedi-seat.html


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks.  I'll mention it to our EMS Captain.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 13, 2004)

About two weeks ago I transported a 2 y/o from one hospital to another.  I honestly didn't know how to transfer her.  I called my shift leader, who said to have her sit on her mothers lap, who were both on our cot secured with the three straps.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 13, 2004)

Last night we practiced extricating children and infants from damaged car seats.  

New York has recently started testing on the skill, but if you haven't come up for refresher or taken a new course in the last six months, you haven't been exposed to it yet.   We were tested on it in my CC class.

The drill went well and I'm glad we did it because no one knew what to do before.  Now they at least know what should be done.

If anyone is interested, below is the link to the NY State skill sheets for this.  The infant/child immobilization and extrication skills are 7-A, 7-B, and 7-C, starting around page 44.

http://www.health.state.ny.us/nysdoh/ems/ccpsefinal.pdf


----------



## mfkap (Jul 20, 2004)

I never paid much attention to this topic until I was bored and started flipping through the latest Emergency Medical Services Magazine, Vol 33, Num 7, about pediatric treatment.  Our service doesn't have real policies in place at this point regarding peds transport, but we usually transport on a parents lap or some other similar method.  Does anyone know of any of the other methods out there for transport aside from inflatable car seats?  I am unsure of the training aspect relating to an inflatable car seat, with how it would have to be attached, etc.  The article had pictures of several other methods, like what appears to be a harness attached to the stretcher providing better located straps.  Does anyone know any other products out there?  Also, if anyone else has a P&P or SOP document with regards to peds transport, that could also be helpful.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 20, 2004)

This is from a call that "I will never forget" but haven't told the story yet.  It is by far my most memorable call, I just don't want to take the bandwith up because its a pretty long story.

Anyway, one of the patients was a baby (< 6 months old) that refused to be put on a stretcher.  I can up with an the idea to put the baby in their car seat, take a rolled up towel and put it around the head like an upside down horseshoe and keep the towel inside the sides of the car seat.  Then just run some tape over the forehead.  Oh, and before you do this, it helps to give something for the baby to hold on to, such as a bear or wash cloth.  That way the baby's hands will hopefully not grab on to the tape.  But anyway, the towel just takes up the extra space on each side of the head and prevents it from moving.  I got a pat on the back from the paramedic for that one.

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 20 2004, 03:02 PM
> * This is from a call that "I will never forget" but haven't told the story yet.  It is by far my most memorable call, I just don't want to take the bandwith up because its a pretty long story.
> 
> Anyway, one of the patients was a baby (< 6 months old) that refused to be put on a stretcher.  I can up with an the idea to put the baby in their car seat, take a rolled up towel and put it around the head like an upside down horseshoe and keep the towel inside the sides of the car seat.  Then just run some tape over the forehead.  Oh, and before you do this, it helps to give something for the baby to hold on to, such as a bear or wash cloth.  That way the baby's hands will hopefully not grab on to the tape.  But anyway, the towel just takes up the extra space on each side of the head and prevents it from moving.  I got a pat on the back from the paramedic for that one.
> ...


 I really don't mean to rain on your parade, Chimpie, but that was something that was mentioned during my EMT-B class when we talked about alternatives to applying C-collars.

You're right, though, it is a very good idea and extremely effective.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 20, 2004)

Trust me, you're not raining on anything.  It's been raining here literally for three days straight.  Even the ducks are carrying umbrellas.  Isn't Florida supposed to be the sunshine state?  LOL

Chimp


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 20 2004, 05:02 PM
> * take a rolled up towel and put it around the head like an upside down horseshoe and keep the towel inside the sides of the car seat.  Then just run some tape over the forehead. *


 Yup, that's our protocol - as long as the seat isn't damaged, roll a towel for a "c-collar", fill all the voids, and tape away.  Across the head, nipple line, hips, and legs.  Don't tape the belly, since little ones are "belly-breathers".

There are shoulder straps that can be purchased for the stretcher, so instead of a few straps going from left to right, you have straps that go from the shoulder to the hip, like a seatbelt, times two.  They're about $30 from Galls.


----------



## GFD940 (Jul 24, 2004)

Ferno makes a product called the Pedi-Mate that attaches to your cot with the existing straps.  The price for this is around $200 I believe.

When specing a new squad I would highly recommend getting a built in child seat with your airway seat.  You will always have it with you when you need it!

EMS*USA has the inflatable seats for $230.  They also have a nice pediatric immobilization board  for $180.  You can check their site out at www.goemsusa.com


----------



## mfkap (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GFD940_@Jul 24 2004, 06:45 PM
> *Ferno makes a product called the Pedi-Mate that attaches to your cot with the existing straps. The price for this is around $200 I believe.
> *



My Ambulance service is looking at the Ferno Pedi-Mate, and also looking at the full car seat made by Ferno, the Pedi-Pal.  It is fairly expensive (in the $700 range) but it looks like it might be a little more useful.  Has anyone used either one of these products and know if they are worth getting?


----------

